
Analyse Asia Episode 21: MaGIC and Malaysia with Cheryl Yeoh - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/03/14/episode-21-magic-malaysia-with-cheryl-yeoh/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Cheryl Yeoh (@cherylyeoh) the CEO of Malaysian Global
Innovation & Creativity Centre (MaGIC) joins us to discuss her current project
to support, enhance and accelerate the startups in Malaysia and scale them
regionally towards the Southeast Asia market. She also discuss her background,
dating back from her life as an entrepreneur with her startup ReClip.it that
was subsequently acquired by Walmart. She also gave us an interesting scoop in
the podcast on a new collaboration between MaGIC and 500 Startups in Malaysia
and also discuss the most interesting startups in the Malaysian ecosystem.

